# Self employed writers or journalists?



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any self employed writers or journalists in the forum. I would be interested to chat about self employed status, accounts, and other amazingly interesting stuff!

J


----------



## Hafada (May 14, 2015)

Hi there, I'm a self-employed writer, editor and translator, and I'm about to move to Corinth. Where are you based?


----------



## bonafem (May 18, 2015)

*me!*

I'm interested in this topic as well! Will be moving in July and currently self employed in UK


----------



## LaurenTUK (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, hope you don't mind me messaging but I'm a BBC reporter for the news website and am looking to speak to British expats living in Greece, would you be willing/happy to have a quick chat? Thank you.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

"I would be interested to chat about self employed status, accounts, and other amazingly interesting stuff!"

To do that, you would have to respond to the responses you have got so far.


----------

